# Help; Hydra in Shrimp Tank



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I noticed a hydra in my shrimp tank today, after pulling out the flashlight, I found several more in a back corner. How can I get rid of them without hurting the shrimp?









I thought of squishing them if I find them, but then though that might just help them divide and create more of themselves.

Any help would be appreciated!

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Pat of Canadian aquatics sell "No Planaria" which work on Planaria, Hydra. (And snails, remove any snail.) and it is shrimp safe.

or

Reduce feeding as Hydra is sign of overfeeding. 

or

I used the pipet come with the water test kit to spray h2o2 on the hydra. You don't need a lot (I do 5ml each time.) and don't over do it otherwise you will kill the shrimp. (Use some stick to drive shrimp away when you do the spot treatment. ) Same as treating hair algae and BBA, you should turn off the filter when you do h2o2 treatment because it may kill the good bacterial in your filter. H2o2 will break into hydrogen and water shortly after add to the tank which are fish and shrimp safe unless you over dose it you will end up melt everything in the tank. I can't remember but there is a safe ration between h2o2 and gallon of water. (I think 5ml/gallon, you probably can find it online because h2o2 is wonder for aquarium.) If you are afraid h2o2 has ill effect on your shrimp, do it before the water change once you done all the spot treat, you just do regular water. (Hydra should die right as soon as h2o2 spray on them.)


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I second reducing feeding as a first step. I stopped feeding for a week or so and the hydra disappeared. Shrimp were fine. If that doesn't work No Planaria will do the trick.


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

I will consider the No Planaria. I need to touch base with Pat anyway.
In the mean time I will see if I can scrape some off the glass with a net with out breaking them up and loosening the polyps like the one showing in my photo.

I tossed in a couple tropical waterlily tubers from my pond and that might be where they came from, now I have white worms as well in there. I have some Zebra Danio fry that hatched in my big community tank I was going to put in the shrimp tank to take care of the worms but not now with the hydra in there.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can get Panacur (fenbendezole) liquid through a vet. The liquid is very easy to dissolve (verses the powdered type). It helps to have a dog or cat to write the prescription for. It is a dewormer and is very effective. It is shrimp safe as well. As with "no planaria", some snails are also eradicated by it.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Stuart, get a tank and start it back up...Tankless in Vancouver is depressing..

Sean, what I know really works is also Fluke Tabs. I usually use 1/2 dosage and it's enough to wipe them out. I have that at my place too if you don't want to use No Planaria


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Patrick, I heartily second your encouragement to CRS_Fan, that he set up a tank again.

(My apologies for posting off topic. I don't know anything about hydra, including why they might be harmless, and am reading this thread just to learn.)



Mykiss said:


> Stuart, get a tank and start it back up...Tankless in Vancouver is depressing..


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Patrick, I heartily second your encouragement to CRS_Fan, that he set up a tank again.
> 
> (My apologies for posting off topic. I don't know anything about hydra, including why they might be harmless, and am reading this thread just to learn.)


I'm getting closer to a set-up each day. Looks like I may sell some equipment to get me back in the hobby first. I may have some ADA Amazonia and an Eheim 2080 up for sale soon.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Tankless in Vancouver


----------

